# Hoping For Great Progress!



## SteelXtreme (Sep 3, 2003)

*Starting my new life!!!*

I wish to use this online journal to track my progress as a fat slob, to a thinner leaner me. I am currently 29 and weighing in at 258 and have been as high as 264 in the last couple of months. On my 6' frame you can guess what the belly looks like. I have found that my stomach and pecs are where i carry most of the unwanted weight. I have muscular arms and legs and my back has a great shape to it as well i just have those real problem areas that are hard to work off the extra inches.

After taking a few years off of weight training i have recently started back up. 5 weeks ago, a friend and i started training in the gym together. He plays semi-pro football, in fact on one of the teams i own. Two bad knees keep me from joining him on the field again. We have been hitting the weights 4 times a week and just this week have put some serious weight (for us) on and really pushed ourselves.

Please feel free to comment and offer advice as you wish...in fact, i am begging for it, any critique or comment you have is greatly appreciated.

Here is my current training split...

Mon - chest and calves, Cardio
Tue - Quads and Hams, Cardio
Wed - Cardio
Thur - Back and Biceps, Cardio
Friday - Shoulders and Triceps, Cardio
Saturday - Cardio
Sunday - Off

Diet...well that's a whole other story. I tried that Atkins way of life, lost almost 40 lbs., but put it right back on when i took a break to satify some cravings so i got real discouraged and didn't know how to convince myself to start again.

I only allow myself to eat carbs on 3 of the 7 days in a week. I usually try and stay low fat and try my best to stay away from the convient fast foods that got me to where i am now.

I know that with the proper diet and regular excercise that i will drop the weight quick, it has before, it is just hard to maintain.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 3, 2003)

*Monday*

Training today is Chest and Calves:

10 min. Cardio - bike, random hills, level 14

Flat Bench Dumbell Presses ~ 14@45/10@70/8@75/8@80
Standing Calve Raises ~ 20@185/20@215/20@245
Flat Bench Dumbell Flyes ~ 10@25/10@30/8@35
Seated Calve Raises ~ 20@90/16@160/16@210
Incline Dumbell Presses ~ 10@60/8@70/8@80
Leg Press Sled Calve Raises ~ 20@180/20@270/20@360
Cable Crossovers - 10@55/8@65/8@75

30min. Cardio - bike, random hills, level 14

Good day, felt great when i left the gym. I only wish i could do more with the bench area, but have to learn to be patient and it will come.

I have decided to layoff the bench presses with the barbell for a week or two. I am going to stay with the dumbells to try and work on the stabilizers, maybe that'll help me jump a little in weight.

Diet is a whole other issue, not eating well, not eating often enough. Serious guilt over that!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 3, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Training today is on Legs, both Hams and Quads:

Cardio - 10min. warmup on level 14 with random hills

Lying Leg Curls - 12@50/10@65/10@75/10@95
Seated Leg Extensions - 10@65/10@85/10@95
Romainion Deadlift - 10@95/10@115/10@165
Squats - 10@135/10@135/10@135

I don't like leg days. Both me and my partner are not happy with what we do on these days and really unsure of what to do for our legs. I have bad knees, he has tendonidous in his achilles on both legs.

I just feel uncomfortable with all leg excersises, there aren't any that i like. Both operations on both knees have left me very gun shy to working them too hard.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 3, 2003)

*Wednesday*

With clients in the office, not going to make it to the gym tonight, we'll see though. Hope for the best to do a little more cardio.

I was thinking that i might ad biceps to the legs night. That way i can get calves in on the night for back, get em twice in a week.

Thoughts on new split...

monday - chest and calves
tuesday - legs and bi's
wednesday - cardio
thursday - shoulders and tri's
friday - back and calves

just a thought though...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

hey where in oregon are you????


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

And welcome, I am sure you will get some great info here.  And good luck I am sure you will do awesome, also try posting your diet up here too and people will be able to try and help with that also.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 4, 2003)

I am in Eugene, I have lived here for the last 4 years. Why?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

I am up in portland, jut curious, not a lot of people from oregon on this.  Actually there is another gal who is like 3 miles from me.  So I thought I would chat and say hello.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes, it seems as though Oregon is always the forgotten state, afterall, aren't we just Northern California anyways? At least that is what i am told...
Thanks for the words of encouragement, i am sure i will need them all!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

I know people never seem to know where oregon is, it cracks me up, unless you are on the west coast.  Let alone portland, they always give me funny looks  LOL


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 4, 2003)

At least Portland is becoming a little more known, someday i am sure Eugene will be too, especially if the UofO Ducks ever have another good season in football.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

hey what do you think of their new home uniforms??????  All I can say is they look like bananas, I love the helmets and loved last years uniform but this year is awful!!!!!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 4, 2003)

those yellow uni's are actually their away ones...the home uni's are ugly too though...

i really liked what they used to have, i thought we were the best looking team in the pac10, until they changed. I bet they change them again in a year or two.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

i ghear they aren't going to wear them anymore after this week, which would be sweet.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

That would be nice, i think if they got retired then we would all appreciate it greatly.
I have tickets to tomorrow's game, i am hoping that the home uni's are the same ones they showed on TV a month ago, just green, a dark green too.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

Well then I will be looking for you, we have family season tickets but I have plans already tomorrow so I am going to be watching the game here and then watching the Miami, Florida game.  Also am going to the pre-juding of the Northwest Championships.  So yeah you better cheer for me and tell me honestly how fife does if he gets put in.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

are you a Fife fan?

I think Clemens is going to be a great QB for us, if not this year, then the next.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

Thursday

Training Split (supposed to be) Back and Bi's

Instead, i played 18 holes of golf with the clients. It was a great course that i haven't played well on in a long time. Lots of hills and we played at a fast pace so i know i got a good work out on my calves and legs. My back got tight by the end and I wish i had a little more stamina so i could keep hitting those monster shots till the end.

Today, Friday, i WILL make it to the gym and give it my all on shoulders and triceps. I am also going to get up early and hit the gym tomorrow before the ducks game.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

I am not a huge fife fan at all, after watching him blow it so many times last year.  I think clemens will be great also.  I miss Joey though    But watch out for number 7 he is a buddy of mine from high school, he is defense and special teams.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

We have also picked up Brady Leaf, he is a freshman, i think he is Ryan's younger brother. he broke all kinds of high school records in football and in the javelen (sp?) throw. So you know he has a strong arm.
I'll keep an eye out for that number 7...let you know of his high lights!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

thanks    good we need to start growing good QB's young, not their senior year


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

This will actually be my first ducks game that i have attended. You drive down for the games?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah I think i will go down to the next game    I love the games!!!!!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

I have been to many pro games, they are very slow paced, with all the TV timeouts, so i am excited to see the Ducks game. I hope it is faster.
I coach football at the Jr. High level (7th Grade), a Jr. Pee Wee Pop Warner team (7-9 yr. olds) and a spring league semi pro football team (that i own too) and can't get enough football.
The kids are the best though, they are playing for the love of the game and thats all. It is amazing to watch a kid go from being athletically challenged at the start of the year to a good player by the end of the year. with all that coaching, i would say the jr. pee wee is my favorite, they are a blast and make me laugh all the time!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh that is so cool, that your normal job also???  Just curious what jobwise there is in Eugene, where does your semi pro tema play usually???  I may have to watch sometmie, plus I love the little kids too, that is why i love college versus pro, college still loves the Game!!!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

Friday

Training today is on shoulders and triceps:

Cardio - 10min. warmup on level 14 with random hills

Seated Dumbell Military Presses - 12@45/10@55/8@65/8@70
Dumbell Shrugs - 12@70/12@80/12@90
Seated Arnold Presses - 10@35/10@45/10@55
Standing Barbell Cleans - 10@95/8@115/8@135
Seated Single Dumbell Extension (Behind the head) - 10@75/10@85/10@95
Cable Pressdowns - 10@85/10@115/10@135

I like this day, i can do a lot with my triceps and i really like how exhausted the cleans leave me feeling. I really like this day.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

Monday Morning...

Not too good a weekend. Didn't make it to the gym, had the ducks game and house hunting on Saturday and then pop warner football on Sunday with also visiting with my father in law on his last day up here. Really need to make this a heavy lifting weeek, need that feeling of good work done every night!


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 8, 2003)

Just a bit of advice, you don't need to cut carbs completely, when used intelligently they can be a powerful tool. You saw first hand what happened after your atkins experiment, don't worry it happens to everyone on it.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks naturalguy...

i now know that i need them. on the days that i didn't eat any i had a harder time at the gym getting the intensity levels up.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 9, 2003)

Monday

Chest and Calves

10min, random hills at level 14 on bike for warm up

Flat Bench Max - 10@135/6@185/2@205
Standing Calve Raises - 20@215/20@260/20@300?
Incline Dumbell Presses - 10@65/8@70/8@75
Seated Calve Raises - 20@70/20@120/18@150
Flat Bench Dumbell Flyes - 10@30/8@35/6@40
Leg Press Calve Raises - 20@225/20@405/20@585
Cable Crossovers - 10@60/8@80/6@90
Pec Deck - 10@55/10@65?/10@75?

Very frustrating night. I really wanted to be able to do 225, at least two or three times. I have been in the gym for 5 weeks now and have gone up in flyes, in triceps and all shoulder excercises. My pecs look larger.
I was struglging with 185 two weeks ago so i guess the fact that i threw the few i did at that weight up quickly is an improvement, just not what i was hoping for.

I am pleased with my overall improvement though. My knees are able to carry more weight so i am flirting with the possiblility of doing squats again, we'll see though.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 10, 2003)

Tuesday

Quads and Hams

10min, random hills at level 14 on bike for warm up

Lying leg curls - 12@95/10@115/10@125?/10@135?
Leg Press Sled - 10@225/10@405/10@585
Dead Lifts - 10@133/8@183/8@203
Leg Extensions - 10@95/12@115?/12@135?
Squats - 10@115/10@135/10@145

10min, random hills at level 10 on bike for a cool down

I felt a lot better tonight about my legs. I think doing the leg press machine for calves the day before really helps. My knees are feeling a lot stronger and that is really the only thing keeping me from attacking my legs. I think it is a confidence thing though. But the squats i did do, with light weight, felt fantastic. I think i am almost ready to go heavy.

I tried to do a little tricep work, forgetting that i did bench to max the night before. As soon as i get the dumbell up behind my head i was reminded though.

Tonight is an off night, i need it. Feeling a little tired, need to rest.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

Have a little catch up to do...will be in order just all posted today.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

so you going to the game tomorrow?????


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

Thursday - 9/11/2003

In the gym at 7.45 PM

No food prior to workout
10 min warm up on bike, random hills setting at level 14

Back
Seated Rows 12/90 - 10/110 - 8/130 - 8/150
Lat Pull Downs 10/120 - 8/130 - 8/140(S)
Bent Over Rows 10/75 - 8/100 - 8/125(S)
Extensions 10/0 - 10/25 - 10/45

Biceps
One Arm Preacher 10/25 - 8/30 - 8/35(S)
Alternating Hammer Curls 10/25 - 10/30 - 8/35
Standing EZ Bar Curls 10/50 - 10/60 - 8/60

The guys wanted to alternate between back and biceps exercises. I won't do this again. I didn't get a very good back work out. My arms were too tired to get the backa  good workout.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

I wish i was. Those tickets are hard to come by... Have a baby shower to attend anyways...yuck!
You going?


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

Friday - 9/12/2003
In the Gym at 4.10 PM

No Food Prior
10min Cardio on eliptical trainer

Shoulders
Seated Military DB Presses 12/35 - 10/40 - 8/45 - 6/50
Arnold Presses 10/30 - 10/35 - 8/45
Front Raises 10/12 - 10/20 - 8/25

Traps
Cleans 10/95 - 6/100 - 8/100
Shrugs 10/55 - 10/65 - 10/70
Upright Row 10/40 - 10/60 - 8/70

Triceps
Behind Head DB Extensions 10/60 - 10/75 - 10/80 - 6/100
Skull Crushers 10/45 - 10/75 - 8/85
Behind Head Cable Extensions w/Rope 12/105 - 10/125 - 8/140

10min Bike, level 14, random hills

Awesome lift today, didn't have anyone with me, punks were going out after work so i came in early. they'll see in a month when i can lift a hell of a lot more than them just who is the dedicated one!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

Monday - 9/15/2003
My arrival - 7.30 PM

Food: chicken, eggs, cheese, tortilla.
15 min bike, level 16, random hills

Chest
Flat Bench 10/135 - 8/185 - 2/205 - 2/215(awesome!)
Incline Dumbells 10/50 - 8/60 - 8/70
Close Grip Bench 10/95 - 10/105 - 10/115

Flat bench Flyes 10/25 - 10/30 - 8/35
Cable Crossover 10/55 - 10/60 - 10/65
Pec Deck 15/50 - 10/65 - 10/85

Calves
Standing Calve Raises 20/210 - 18/240 - 18/270
Leg Sled Calve Extensions 20/315 - 18/495 - 18/675

Abs
Flat/Obliques Right & Left 40/30/30, 3 sets for each one
Knee Lifts (to chest) 20/15/15

Food After: 2 eggs, cheese, 6 large prawns, milk, can of tuna

Got to 215 on the bench, twice even! 6 weeks ago 135 8 times was a bitch to lift. I am making some real progress.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!!!!  I am so exctied, this should be a good game    DOn't worry I will make sure to tell you all about it


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

Tuesday - 9/16/2003
7.30 PM

Food: Eggs, Cheese, Shrimp, Tuna
10 min ET

Quads
Squats 10/135 - 8/165 - 6/175
Leg Press 10/315 - 8/405 - 7/495
Dead Lifts 10/133 - 8/183 - 6/203

Hams
Leg Curls 10/95 - 10/110 - 8/125 - 8/140
Good Mornings 10/45 - 10/65 - 10/85
Stiff Legged Dead Lift 10/115 - 8/135 - 8/155

Abs
Flat/Obliques Right & Left 40/30/30, 3 sets for each one
Knee Lifts (to chest) 20/15/15

Food: tuna, eggs, cheese, shrimp, steak

Great leg day. I usually dread these days. But now that my knees are getting stronger, less aches and pains, I am actually looking forward to these days. With the squats, i went all the way down on every rep!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> YES!!!!!!!!!!  I am so exctied, this should be a good game    DOn't worry I will make sure to tell you all about it



right on! Have a blast for me too!

Do you come down and tail gate or just go to the game?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

No we tail gate for abit and afterwards also.  But I the DD usually which is cool


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

Wednesday - 9/17/2003

much needed day off!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> No we tail gate for abit and afterwards also.  But I the DD usually which is cool



cool, we had a huge gathering before and after the last game. I live about 1.5 miles away, so my fiance and i just walked there and home.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

Thursday - 9/18/2003
Food: None
Cardio: 10 min on bike, level 16 with random hills

*Back*
Seated Rows 12/130 - 10/140 - 10/150 - 8/160
Lat Pull Downs 10/130 - 8/140 - 6/150
Bent OVer Rows 8/75 - 6/100 - 8/100
Extensions 10/0 - 10/25 - 10/35

*Biceps*
One Arm Preacher 10/25 - 8/30 - 8/35
Standing BB Curl 10/45 - 8/55 - 8/65 - 8/45
Alternating Hammer 10/25 - 8/30 - 8/30
Alternating Standing Concentration Curl 10/30 - 8/25 - 6/20 (no rest between)

*Abs*
Flat/Obliques Right & Left 40/30/30, 3 sets for each
Knee Lifts (to chest) 20/15/15

My biceps were so pumped, it was awesome. I really worked the hell out of my back too. I didn't alternate between a back and a bicep exercise like the punks i work out with like to do. I did all back then all biceps. They fizzled out sooner than i too!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

Friday - 9/19/2003
Food: None
Cardio: 10 min, Bike, Hills, level 14

Shoulders
Seated Military DB 10/40 - 8/50 - 6/60 - 5/65
Arnold Presses 10/30 - 10/35 - 8/40
Front Raises 10/15 - 8/20 - 8/25

Traps
Cleans 8/90 - 8/100 - 6/100
Hammer Strength Shrugs (behind back) 12/90 - 10/140 - 10/180
Upright Row 10/45 - 10/65 - 8/75

Triceps
DB Extensions 10/70 - 8/75 - 10/85
Skull Crushers 10/70 - 8/75 - 8/80
Cable & Rope Press Over 10/105 - 10/125 - 8/140

Awesome night. Loved the work out and had huge intensity agian!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 29, 2003)

*Elbow Pain*

My left elbow feels aweful. It sounds like wet celery breaking ever time i bend it with any weight on it. And i mean _ANY_ weight on it, even a cup of coffee.
If you are sitting at a keyboard, looking at your left elbow, the pain and noise would be coming from the upper side of the inside of the elbow. I know there aren't any muscles exactly their, but tendons. I think i may have pulled one...but don't know.
I am going to take some time off, i can't bench, curl or do anything with that arm. even shaving is uncomfortable.
I already take glucosamine for my knees so hopefully it'll help the elbow.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Oct 13, 2003)

The elbow pain is finally manageable. I have taken a total of two and a half weeks off with little or no lifting. My body is dying to get back in and i feel fatter than before. Amazing how quickly the self image can deteriate with some time off.
tonight i am going back in and starting things back up, i am going to mix in some new workouts to keep from getting burnt out. Also going to play with the diet and amount of cardio too.


----------



## duneraider (Jul 6, 2004)

reading your posts, you sound very similar to me. Im  238 pounds 5'11 doing dumbell presses right around the same amount of weight as you, and im living in oregon for four years. heheh just thought it was intresting.


----------

